
Show HN: Twitter bot generates interactive transcript of any audio/video - ashu_trv
https://twitter.com/spext_it
======
ashu_trv
Made a twitter bot that lets you generate an interactive transcript(Spext
Docs) of any audio/video in a tweet

Here is an example -
[https://twitter.com/spext_it/status/1286130139290632192](https://twitter.com/spext_it/status/1286130139290632192)

Interactive transcripts are published at
[https://publish.spext.co](https://publish.spext.co)

------
arunbhatia
Must-know twitter bot. Can be quite handy to take notes from long podcasts.

Tried it on various videos on Twitter. Works like a charm!

